# Lumens Factory going into LEDs



## Desertrat (Jul 28, 2008)

I am thinking about getting a few LED upgrades for my SF 6P and G2Z....how are the LF SR6 modules? Anyone use them?


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*

I´ve never heard of a LumensFactory LED drop-in and their webpages only show incan bulbs. The listed SR-6 is a incan bulb. I don´t use the SR-6 but have both EO-9 and EO-E2R, Both are good quality, bright but the beam quality could be a little better.

Eric


----------



## cernobila (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*

Looks like they are about to enter the LED world.....

http://www.lumensfactory.com/news.php


----------



## WadeF (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*

You should also check out Gene Malkoff's drop-ins. I love my M60 Q5.

I will be looking forward to see what Lumensfactory comes up with though. 

"Lumens Factory is going into LEDs, so LED lovers can also enjoy the superb quality products that we have been offering to incandescent lamp users around the world. The first wave of products will be the D26-LED and D36-LED Series, which will use the premium high-end Cree X-RE R2 Bin LED as the light source. These will be offered in Mirror Finish and Orange Peel Reflectors to offer more choices for the user. The Freedom of Choice is our motto and the tradition is definately going to be carried on in our LED line. The first series of products will be High Output Single Mode versions with Multi-Mode versions in the following release."

What one of these reflector based drop-in manufacturers needs to do is develop high quality reflectors that get rid of the Cree rings, at least with the textured reflector.  It seems like they all use the same stock reflectors.


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*



cernobila said:


> Looks like they are about to enter the LED world..... http://www.lumensfactory.com/news.php


Nice :thumbsup: I only checked the "New Products" and didn´t even recognize "News & Events". Something to look forward to.

Eric


----------



## Desertrat (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*

good to know.....thanks for info.


----------



## rtt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*

Thanks for the info on the new led drop-in. Hope they can make a led drop-in for the E1E and E2E lights:naughty:.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*

Wow, news travels fast around here. :laughing:

Yes, we are going into LEDs and many new products will be released soon.

The reflectors we use are newly designed and are not the common D26 reflectors that are being offered by most manufacturers.

We have went through a great deal of work to eliminate the "Cree ring" that is with most D26 sized LED reflectors and we are confident that you guys will like the results.

So, check back with us on these. The D26 and D36 single mode should be ready in a month or so.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*

Mark, do you have a rough timeframe for the multimode versions too?

All the best
Eric


----------



## Tomcat! (Jul 29, 2008)

I've only just got into Lumens Factory incans and love them. Now with LEDs too and my AW Li-ions I'm going to be as happy as a pig in... well you know... stuff!
:nana:


----------



## halocon (Jul 29, 2008)

im interested in seeing an LED drop in for my M3 and M3T!


----------



## GreySave (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been using Lumens Factory bulbs in some of my Wolf-Eyes products. If they put as much attention to detail and quality in their LED modules we should see some interesting results.

Mark, you know a lot of us like the warmer tints. I'd love to have a Cree drop in for my Raider with in incan like warm tint. I expect you'll go where the volume is first, but keep us Wolfies in mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2008)

We are looking forward to expending the range of these in the future, so E and M modules are definate considerations for future products.

As for the Multi-Mode, we are still having a hard time pin-pointing what should be done. Some likes SOS, some likes Strobe, some people just want a High/Low 2 mode or a High/Med/Low 3 mode. 

So, if you guys have any suggestions on this, please give me a PM or email.

GreySave,
No worries, The D36 are made with the Wolfies and Pila lovers in mind. You guys will never be forgotten in future releases. And we are still keeping the incan developement going, so products will be released on those platforms as well.


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## cernobila (Jul 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> As for the Multi-Mode, we are still having a hard time pin-pointing what should be done. Some likes SOS, some likes Strobe, some people just want a High/Low 2 mode or a High/Med/Low 3 mode.
> 
> So, if you guys have any suggestions on this, please give me a PM or email.
> 
> ...



You done it now......you opened a can of worms on the issue of what people want in their LED's as far as multi-mode is concerned. Its going to be like in the supermarket picking spaghetti sauce, 14 types in 14 flavors.....good luck trying to please people, its not going to be easy  ......ok, so here is what I would like......


----------



## WildChild (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*



WadeF said:


> You should also check out Gene Malkoff's drop-ins. I love my M60 Q5.
> 
> I will be looking forward to see what Lumensfactory comes up with though.
> 
> ...



The Cree ring CAN be eliminated. Wolf-Eyes did a great job with their modules. My Defender II has no dark ring at all.


----------



## DUQ (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*



[email protected] said:


> The *D36* single mode should be ready in a month or so.




Finally a D36 drop in :goodjob:


----------



## Eric242 (Jul 30, 2008)

cernobila said:


> You done it now......you opened a can of worms on the issue of what people want in their LED's as far as multi-mode is concerned. Its going to be like in the supermarket picking spaghetti sauce, 14 types in 14 flavors.....good luck trying to please people, its not going to be easy  ......ok, so here is what I would like......


Well, actually it is possible to please at least most: Make it a 6 mode, all 6 modes adjustable by the user regarding brightness and type, infinite brightness levels as well as strobe and sos to select from for all 6 modes and the possibility to blend out modes if you need only two modes for example :devil:. Yeah I know, just a little too much to ask for .

Mark, I´d rather make a poll with a few options to choose from rather than having people sending emails or PMs. Otherwise I suspect it might get a little nasty as cernobila already said :green:.

Eric


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool!
I'd like a single stage smooth reflectored high output R2 that can run on 2 18650's! 

Can Lumensfactory do this for me? :bow:

I have no issues or problems with ringy beams on a wall, I just want loads of throw outdoors.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jul 30, 2008)

Just make a multi level (2 or 3 level) light and don't put in any of the "toy" flashing modes. You guys make a good serious product as it is, don't need to mess it up with novelties.

SOS is easily attainable with a momentary switch anyways.


----------



## depusm12 (Jul 30, 2008)

Mark

Is Lumens Factory looking at making led drop-in modules for the SF turbo heads say the M3T/M4/M6?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2008)

> Cool!
> I'd like a single stage smooth reflectored high output R2 that can run on 2 18650's!
> Can Lumensfactory do this for me? :bow:


 
Sgt. LED, 

This is exactly what is coming out. 
Smooth reflectors will have the ringy beam in close distences through, but less light loss and further throw will be the plus for smooth reflectors as always.

Depusm12,

Yeah, we have designed prototypes on the M and it was actually a while back when we have done this. We are still considering the possiblity on this one as it is pretty hard to mass produce and there are much fine tuning to do if we are to release it as finished products.


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Crenshaw (Aug 1, 2008)

hmmm, i think the best thing would be to go the lightflux route. Have a programmable UI thats complicated as heck, but that lets your program every aspect of you light. Meaning, you can make it so it has multi mode, or you can program it so its single mode, or whatever. that way, everyones happy.

Crenshaw


----------



## bullterrier (Aug 1, 2008)

+1 High/Low 2 mode 
High(max)/Low(5% of max)


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm interested to see how your special reflectors perform.
I'll PM you a few suggestions, though they're prob nothing new or special.


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We are looking forward to expending the range of these in the future, so E and M modules are definate considerations for future products.
> 
> As for the Multi-Mode, we are still having a hard time pin-pointing what should be done. Some likes SOS, some likes Strobe, some people just want a High/Low 2 mode or a High/Med/Low 3 mode.
> 
> ...



Please make 3 options :-

1.High - Low - Strobe.
2.High - Low - SOS.
3.High - Low - Strobe - SOS.


----------



## KeyGrip (Aug 1, 2008)

One single stage screamer and one duel level.


----------



## harddrive (Aug 2, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> One single stage screamer and one two level.



+1


----------



## streetmaster (Aug 2, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> One single stage screamer and one two level.


+2


----------



## nanotech17 (Aug 2, 2008)

i already have one dropin solo stage with the driver pumping out 1.2A on that low Vf Q5 with smoth reflector and a UCL in a 1xrcr123 host + McClicky switch module (hint-hint)


----------



## KeeperSD (Aug 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We are looking forward to expending the range of these in the future, so E and M modules are definate considerations for future products.
> 
> GreySave,
> No worries, The D36 are made with the Wolfies and Pila lovers in mind.


 
Hopefully you continue looking into the E series modules, one area that is definately lacking, and i would love to upgrade my E1. 

Will the D26 modules also be compatible with the Wolf Eyes?


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Depusm12,
> 
> Yeah, we have designed prototypes on the M and it was actually a while back when we have done this. We are still considering the possiblity on this one as it is pretty hard to mass produce and there are much fine tuning to do if we are to release it as finished products.
> 
> ...


 
An LED for the M6, capable of about 700 - 800 lumens at the emitter?.... You'd be the Man! :twothumbs


----------



## CLHC (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2008)

Firstly, thanks for all the constructive inputs from everybody.
It has really helped us understand what the serious users want, so keep them coming. 

Now to answer some questions:

PhotonPhantom,

It is not a special reflector, it is just a newly designed reflector, that maked us happy. We want a design that is more of a thrower, nothing special, just a reflector that we are happy with, and yes, it is different from what the rest of the guys have.


KeeperSD,

We are definately going to continue our work in the E Series, be it Incan or LED. 
But I am sorry to say that the new D26 LED does not fit the WE lights because the prototype that we have made that does it WE lights do not give satifactory results. We do not like floody beams, so it was scraped.
The new D36 LED will fit the WE lights though.


Monocrom,

We'd rather design a better BULB for it then try to turn the King of Incan torches a LED light.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 14, 2008)

Any updates??


----------



## sappyg (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm not big on LED but if LF can make that #^%^*&(&R$ cree ring go away i'll buy one of each....
this is exciting news..... also, if LF can come up with an LED for the E series sign me up for 2.... one single mode and one dual mode.
just the other day i swore off buying another LED LA until someone solved the ring and the tint thing. now i have to reconsider.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> As for the Multi-Mode, we are still having a hard time pin-pointing what should be done. Some likes SOS, some likes Strobe, some people just want a High/Low 2 mode or a High/Med/Low 3 mode.


Just keep it simple with 2 or 3 mode to start with and with none of that strobe/SOS and (complicated to new flashlight users) 5 Group combination stuff.


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> KeeperSD,
> 
> We are definately going to continue our work in the E Series, be it Incan or LED.
> But I am sorry to say that the new D26 LED does not fit the WE lights because the prototype that we have made that does it WE lights do not give satifactory results. We do not like floody beams, so it was scraped.
> The new D36 LED will fit the WE lights though.


That is disappointing, i may have to look into a new host for the D26 then.....

looking forward to the progress on the E series, i am already using the EO-E1R and love it, so looking forward to seeing what you can come up with next.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 15, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> One single stage screamer and one duel level.



+3

I would definitely pick up a screamer R2 drop-in if you can:
a) eliminate the cree ring
b) able to take 3.7, 6.0 and 7.4 volts
c) make it fit the 6P / Solarforce L2

Also would be pleased with a similar 2 or 3 mode

Would not be interested in a 5 mode anything.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 15, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> That is disappointing, i may have to look into a new host for the D26 then.....



I agree, BUT given that there are more and more longer D26/P60 type drop-ins, why cant WE come up with a slightly longer head/bezel for their Sniper/Raider bodies......in this way we could continue to use WE as hosts to the ever growing D26 drop-in family.


----------



## Mercenaries (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*

I second Malkoff's CREE drop-in. Very well built and works like a charm in my 6P.



WadeF said:


> You should also check out Gene Malkoff's drop-ins. I love my M60 Q5.
> 
> I will be looking forward to see what Lumensfactory comes up with though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 15, 2008)

OldGreyGuy said:


> I would definitely pick up a screamer R2 drop-in if you can:
> a) eliminate the cree ring
> b) able to take 3.7
> c) make it fit the 6P / Solarforce L2
> ...


Yes, please make some that can work well with regulation and output on 3.7v batteries like the 18650 and 17670 as there are very few that does, as most are 3.7 to whatever and do not work so well on a single battery.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 16, 2008)

Flashfirstask?later said:


> Yes, please make some that can work well with regulation and output on 3.7v batteries like the 18650 and 17670 as there are very few that does, as most are 3.7 to whatever and do not work so well on a single battery.



I hope, hope, hope that this comes true. I, too, would love a light that works with flat regulation and output on single 3.7v batteries, because as stated above, most lights are "3.7 to whatever".


----------



## nzgunnie (Sep 16, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> One single stage screamer and one duel level.



That sounds like me.

I'd be interested in an M3 drop in that is all throw and single mode (for a M961 weapon light) and a dual mode D26 drop in.

I wont buy anything with a strobe or SOS mode.


----------



## metlarules (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd like one that has a warm tint to it.:wave:


----------



## KeeperSD (Sep 16, 2008)

cernobila said:


> I agree, BUT given that there are more and more longer D26/P60 type drop-ins, why cant WE come up with a slightly longer head/bezel for their Sniper/Raider bodies......in this way we could continue to use WE as hosts to the ever growing D26 drop-in family.


I had thought of that too but then dismissed it thinking that the company would not be interested since they already offer drop ins that fit. 

Is it the width or the depth of the other drop ins that cause problems for the WE? 

Maybe Glen could shed some light on WE stance on this type of modification, although this is a little of topic - if the mods would prefer i will start a new topic for this discussion.


----------



## DM51 (Sep 16, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> if the mods would prefer i will start a new topic for this discussion


Thank you - yes, I think it would be best to keep this thread to the Lumens Factory products.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 16, 2008)

KeeperSD said:


> I had thought of that too but then dismissed it thinking that the company would not be interested since they already offer drop ins that fit.
> 
> Is it the width or the depth of the other drop ins that cause problems for the WE?
> 
> Maybe Glen could shed some light on WE stance on this type of modification, although this is a little of topic - if the mods would prefer i will start a new topic for this discussion.



WE is a progressive company and does listen to its customer base so don’t give up on them. I contacted Glen myself to see if this would be a possibility. The more people that will contact Glen on this issue the more feedback he can give the WE factory.......It is the depth that is the only issue, the width is fine, it needs to be about 7mm deeper/longer to fit the Dereelight 5AQ2 and the FM-D26. I believe that most of the other longer drop-ins are of similar size.

......I am also quite sure that LF will not make their units wider (D26) as thay will not fit any existing lights, WE or "C" heads included.


----------



## fasuto (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll also wish that the LF led drop-ins fits WE D26 lights.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 16, 2008)

fasuto said:


> I'll also wish that the LF led drop-ins fits WE D26 lights.


 

++


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 16, 2008)

fasuto said:


> I'll also wish that the LF led drop-ins fits WE D26 lights.




Likewise!


----------



## Illum (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*



Eric242 said:


> I´ve never heard of a LumensFactory LED drop-in and their webpages only show incan bulbs. The listed SR-6 is a incan bulb. I don´t use the SR-6 but have both EO-9 and EO-E2R, Both are good quality, bright but the beam quality could be a little better.
> 
> Eric



well, the noticeable difference is primarily based on how Lumen factory focuses their lamps. Unlike surefire lamp assemblies that focuses the filament instead of the envelope [theres been previous discussion on surefires "skewed lamps" for that matter] Lumen factory focuses thie lamps by envelope...so in a few models have holes that appear in the center of the beam cused by the filament post blocking the light emitted from the filament. Its normally not noticeable unless you have a love for white wall hunting

If Lumen factory manages to start off with a few seoul towers for the surefire turboheads its going to be a really fast sale. Current turbohead LED assemblies are made in Japan and IIRC only made in very small quantities


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi guys,

The LED series are going to be released this week and product photos and details are going online within a few days.



> _I'll also wish that the LF led drop-ins fits WE D26 lights._


 
We actually made the initial test versions that fit the WE D26 lights, but the results were not satifactory as the reflector were too shallow and there is no room to improve.

We can still acheive better spot then the original WE D26 LED, but it was much too floody for our taste and the hotspot looks even dimmer then a P4 while using an R2 because it was so floody. So we had to ditch the initial design because we think it was not good enough and in order to improve it, we must sacrifice the competibility.


And yes, the D26 and D36 are both 3.6V to 13V regulated input with the sweet spot at 4.5-7.2V. The maximum current output is a solid 1000mA.
We could make the current output higher such as 1200mA, but test results have indicated that the difference in output is minimal and cause severe shortening of the LED's life. 


Cheers, 

Mark


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> And yes, the D26 and D36 are both 3.6V to 13V regulated input with the sweet spot at 4.5-7.2V. The maximum current output is a solid 1000mA.



As Homer J Simpson would say, "Woohoo!" :thumbsup:


----------



## cernobila (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello Mark,.......good to hear that LF is about ready to go with their LED units. Two things I personally will be looking for in my next LED;.....that the regulation will work best on a power supply of either one Li-ion cell and/or two CR123 cells and nothing greater.....and that the tint will be very much on the warm side and not cool. Sorry but I have no need for a large light to run my LED's and have become very fond of warm tints.


----------



## Illum (Sep 17, 2008)

I'll be on the lookout for those Mark, thanks for the heads up.:thumbsup:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 17, 2008)

cernobila said:


> Two things I personally will be looking for in my next LED;.....that the regulation will work best on a power supply of either one Li-ion cell and/or two CR123 cells and nothing greater.....and that the tint will be very much on the warm side and not cool. Sorry but I have no need for a large light to run my LED's and have become very fond of warm tints.




I share these sentiments exactly. I look for:

a) single cell, preferably 18650, with good/great regulation
b) warm tint


----------



## LG&M (Sep 17, 2008)

I am looking forward to your new drop-in's. Now please,please find a way to make a drop-in for the E series.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice!

I will just have to buy another host now! :tinfoil:

Any chance at all of getting a P4 - U2 drop in for those that already living in the midst of Cree overload? Just a thought for getting floody results without watering down a cree with an extra special reflector.


----------



## SilentK (Sep 18, 2008)

They have arrived!

http://www.lumensfactory.com/new_products.php

now all we need is lumen value and price!


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 18, 2008)

I guess the 3.6V to 13V means it is suited best for two or three cell configurations and not the single 17670/18650 as I was hoping for. Oh well as I may not likely get either of the two current D26 dropins then.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

Just ordered one each of the D26 high output and warmer tint Led Drop-ins plus a Incan SR-6 to compare it against. We'll see how these babies rock!



SilentK said:


> They have arrived!
> 
> http://www.lumensfactory.com/new_products.php
> 
> now all we need is lumen value and price!


----------



## metlarules (Sep 19, 2008)

SilentK said:


> They have arrived!
> 
> http://www.lumensfactory.com/new_products.php
> 
> now all we need is lumen value and price!


 $24 and $28 respectively.
http://www.lumensfactory.com/cart.php?cat_id=2&sub_cat_id=0


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Sep 19, 2008)

How about a D26 P7 led drop in....? I know its going to be floody..but who cares at these lumen levels?

I know I want some. especially if you could make it in a burst mode, then high then low.

Oh, and AW will have some new "IMR 123's" out that can power a P7 at full req current, ( 2.8A out of a RCR 123 sized cell) :devil:


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 19, 2008)

Waiting for BEAMSHOTS!


----------



## metlarules (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm wondering how warm of a tint can the r2 be. If its close to incandesent I'm down for one.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 19, 2008)

OldGreyGuy said:


> Just ordered one each of the D26 high output and warmer tint Led Drop-ins plus a Incan SR-6 to compare it against. We'll see how these babies rock!


Same here....D26 Warm Tint,,,


----------



## SilentK (Sep 19, 2008)

wow these have quite a good price! i was expecting $40 plus.


----------



## Blindasabat (Sep 19, 2008)

5000-5500K is WH and WJ cool white cree bins. Incan is roughly 3000-3500K. 
I prefer the WH tint of all the cool white cree tints, so these might be nice. I was not planning to get one at all, but at $24 for selected tint bin... I may have to try one.


metlarules said:


> I'm wondering how warm of a tint can the r2 be. If its close to incandesent I'm down for one.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 19, 2008)

28 bucks shipped for a special warm tint R2 from the trusted (by me anyway) name of Lumensfactory?

 I do not doubt the authenticity of the R2 this time!


----------



## ace0001a (Sep 19, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> 28 bucks shipped for a special warm tint R2 from the trusted (by me anyway) name of Lumensfactory?
> 
> I do not doubt the authenticity of the R2 this time!



Yup, pulled the trigger on one myself as the price seemed to be right...especially for the quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, that is the last thing I expected to read today, _that Lumens Factory had gotten into the LED business!_

I don't read the LED forum very often lately, so this kind of took me by surprise. :duh2:

I just put an order in for a warm tinted one. Mark, I'm glad you guys stayed with the spring design, I have really not been impressed with the drop-in pill types that rattle and flicker. But I want something brighter than the Surefire P60L.

I am sure this will be a high quality product, just like all of LF's incandescent lamp assemblies! I can't wait to receive it. :twothumbs


----------



## NickDrak (Sep 19, 2008)

Order placed! Any idea of the delivery time to Chicago, IL 60638? I have never ordered directly from LF before....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

NickDrak,

It will take 5-10 working days for Airmail to arrive to the US.
Your order, like everybody elses order, will be shipped out Monday morning.


Ampdude,

Yes, we are definately going LED and any products will follow.
These modules bears our name on them, so you can expect the same quality as our incandescent modules. 

We will continue developing Incandescents also, especially with that new cell coming up from "you-know-who", the scene is definately going to be very exciting.


Sgt. LED,

Darn, I think I have definately set the price way too low for this. I was trying to get the module a bit more competitive and look what I have done. I probably could sqeeze another 5-10 bucks outta you guys, haha.
Don't worry about the authenticity of the R2. If you want a picture of the label from Cree, I will sent it to you. You can also try it with other "R2" Modules out there, easily noticable difference.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## fasuto (Sep 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We will continue developing Incandescents also, especially with that new cell coming up from "you-know-who", the scene is definately going to be very exciting.



What new cell?


----------



## Gunnerboy (Sep 20, 2008)

fasuto said:


> What new cell?



Safe up to 10C.

18650's: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2601928#post2601928

RCR123's: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2516081#post2516081

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2620262&postcount=45


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Sep 20, 2008)

I just bought a R" warm ting D26 aswell...

Now how about those P7's???????  :devil:


----------



## jbviau (Sep 20, 2008)

I hope one of you early adopters has a camera! Beamshots would be a nice addition to this thread once the first wave of products lands in your hands. This is the first drop-in I've been close to pulling the trigger on for months.

+1 for a future version that's regulated with a 17670 and has two modes (high-low or low-high).


----------



## metlarules (Sep 20, 2008)

jbviau said:


> I hope one of you early adopters has a camera! Beamshots would be a nice addition to this thread once the first wave of products lands in your hands. This is the first drop-in I've been close to pulling the trigger on for months.
> 
> +1 for a future version that's regulated with a 17670 and has two modes (high-low or low-high).


 I'll second that!


----------



## ampdude (Sep 20, 2008)

jbviau said:


> I hope one of you early adopters has a camera! Beamshots would be a nice addition to this thread once the first wave of products lands in your hands. This is the first drop-in I've been close to pulling the trigger on for months.
> 
> +1 for a future version that's regulated with a 17670 and has two modes (high-low or low-high).



If I get mine and none have been posted, I will try to post a shot asap. This will also be my first drop-in in awhile.. first one I've had since the Solarforce R2.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 20, 2008)

d*mn! I just bought one! I would have waited for someone to post some beamshots before I pulled the trigger....But I just couldnt hold it....

I bought the one with the warmer tint. I guess the mention about the price being a tad to low and that it said "limited quantity" shoved me of the cliff...  Im soo weak... 

The only problem for me now is that I dont have a specific host for it... I think i "need" a SureFire 6PDL.... Until then my 9P will be the host, real nice that it has such a wide Voltage input so I can swap between different lights and batteries!


----------



## ampdude (Sep 20, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> The only problem for me now is that I dont have a specific host for it... I think i "need" a SureFire 6PDL.... Until then my 9P will be the host, real nice that it has such a wide Voltage input so I can swap between different lights and batteries!



I ordered a couple of 6P's, so this LED drop-in actually cost me around $150. 

:laughing:


----------



## ace0001a (Sep 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Darn, I think I have definately set the price way too low for this. I was trying to get the module a bit more competitive and look what I have done. I probably could sqeeze another 5-10 bucks outta you guys, haha.
> Don't worry about the authenticity of the R2. If you want a picture of the label from Cree, I will sent it to you. You can also try it with other "R2" Modules out there, easily noticable difference.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Good work on moving forward with technology Mark! I think it was a good move to bring these out at the price you're selling them at. Sure you probably could've squeezed 5-10 bucks more, but us crazy flashlight enthusiast wallets sure thank you for keeping an affordable price. With the global economy the way it is these days, every little bit helps I think. In all honesty, I would have probably given it much more thought about purchasing one had the price been higher...but since you've generously set your new products at the affordable price you have, it made the decision easier and I will definitely be back for more when future products are released or even get another one in the near future. Keep up the good work buddy! :thumbsup:


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 20, 2008)

I wonder if I should try to get hold of a 1X18650 tube instead of buying a 6PL?
Wouldnt I get more runtime with a 18650?

Thats another thing Im wondering about... I havent seen any runtime mentioned here, or have I?

I guess the runtime will differ with the battery chose. Im planning to use it first in my 9P with 2X17500 batteries.

Guess I´ll wait for some runtime charts before I decide which new light Im going to get, a standard 6P body or one that can take 18650 batterys....
Decisions decisions decisions....


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 20, 2008)

Can't seem to find where to order the D36 models...


----------



## mitch79 (Sep 20, 2008)

Phaserburn said:


> Can't seem to find where to order the D36 models...


http://www.lumensfactory.com/cart.php?cat_id=3&sub_cat_id=0


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Sep 20, 2008)

I have to say the price was right on the money for me.

Any higher I would have mulled it over to long and found another thing to be interested in..... 
Looking forawd to this...although this is my first LED drop in, so nothing to compare it to (exept a custom E series LED drop in) 

I have a 3P on the way, with nothing to run (on rechargeables that is)..so I'm guessing performance wont be as high on 1x RCR123 in the 3P as 2 x RCR 123's, but I will play around and see.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 20, 2008)

for a D26-Led "Warmer tint".

Is it a OP reflector?


----------



## metlarules (Sep 20, 2008)

It would be nice if LF would make one for 1 3.7v lion,100%-50%-10% 3mode operation in warm tint with op reflector. I don't need strobe or sos.
I'd be all over it!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 20, 2008)

I was thinking about swapping a D36 LED module into an old Pila GL4 I have but remembered that it uses an LED tailcap. The batteries are put in with the negative end toward the head. I'm guessing that these modules won't work like that correct? Do they have reverse polarity protection?

-LT


----------



## txgp17 (Sep 20, 2008)

Do we have a lumens estimate for the new D26-LED module?


----------



## metlarules (Sep 21, 2008)

txgp17 said:


> Do we have a lumens estimate for the new D26-LED module?


 Not yet. i would speculate it would be somewhere in between 250 and 270.


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 21, 2008)

I would like to see some beamshots of the MF vs OP reflectors along with a couple of known drop-ins, like WE and Dereelight. I want to order, but am unsure of which to get. I'm especially interested in the D36 warm tint for my WE M90.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 21, 2008)

So the D36 will not fit into a SF 6P?

I want to order one that has the MF...


----------



## sappyg (Sep 21, 2008)

i just ordered the limited qty warm tint LED drop in. it's a good price and if it truly has a warm tint it's a great price. i orderd an HO-E2R while i was at it... if they had an LED for the E series i would have added it to my cart also......
in the mean time.... beamshots?


----------



## txgp17 (Sep 21, 2008)

I should have asked this when I posted about the lumens, but do we have a runtime estimate?


----------



## Jackyl (Sep 21, 2008)

Any speculation on run time in front of 2 CR123's? How will the quality be in comparison to Wolf Eyes drop-ins or production Malkoff?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the support guy, this new series is going better then we have ever speculated. :laughing:

As for beamshots, we will leave it to you guys to post it as per tradition. (The incan guys knows this)

As for Lumens Output, we didn't make the LED, Cree did. So I don't think we are in any prosition to "rate" the LED and often the numbers are too good to be true anyways. See those guys on Ebay that says their Output is 325 Lumens or something, you and I knows it is just stupid. We will leave you guys to compare it with the other guys and you can come up with a real world estimate.



> How will the quality be in comparison to Wolf Eyes drop-ins or production Malkoff?


 
Ask the incan guys about the quality of our products, me telling you about the quality of our own products is definately not persuative. :laughing:


Cheers,

Mark

PS. The runtime for 2xCR123A is around 80 to 90 minutes, depends on what brand of batteries you use. There are really crappy ones out there and it may be less.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 22, 2008)

I had an email this afternoon when I got home telling me that my order had shipped. So depending on how the post goes I should have one each of the D26 LEDs and a SR-6 arriving in a week.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 22, 2008)

Mark, any chance you can comment on whether these will work with the LED tailcaps of WE/Pila and if they have reverse polarity protection?

TIA,
-LT


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi LT, 

No, they would not work with the LED tailcap and they do not have reverse polarity protection, so you have to becareful.

Thanks.
Mark


----------



## Phaserburn (Sep 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi LT,
> 
> No, they would not work with the LED tailcap and they do not have reverse polarity protection, so you have to becareful.
> 
> ...


 
This is the case with WE and Pila's own led tailcaps/led drop in combos as well. You can have one or the other, not both.

I think the led tailcaps are far more useful when paired with an incan lamp anyway to get low level output and extreme runtime.


----------



## txgp17 (Sep 22, 2008)

[email protected],

Will the D26 LED's fit inside the Surefire SC1 Spares Carrier?????

I logged on with a full shopping cart, and I pondered this before hitting the checkout button.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> PS. The runtime for 2xCR123A is around 80 to 90 minutes, depends on what brand of batteries you use. There are really crappy ones out there and it may be less.



Quick question...

So if I would runt this LED module with two CR123 (with 1300mAh each) I would get more runtime than I would get if I would run it with two 17500 (1100mAh)?
Does this make sense? Im still a bit confused with all the different batteries...

And would a 18650 batt be a good or bad idea to run this drop in?
The sweet spot was between 4.5-7.2V right? Does that mean that I should run it best with two batteries rather than one 3.7V 18650?

Ok ok the question wasnt so short...


----------



## metlarules (Sep 22, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Quick question...
> 
> So if I would runt this LED module with two CR123 (with 1300mAh each) I would get more runtime than I would get if I would run it with two 17500 (1100mAh)?
> Does this make sense? Im still a bit confused with all the different batteries...
> ...


 If the cr123 is 1300 mah then yes it will give more runtime than the 17500 at 1100mah. It looks like this drop in likes 2 batteries. I speculate that it will fall out of regulation fairly quick then run direct drive.However, no one knows for sure.Maybe someone could post runtimes of 2 vs 1 battery when they recieve their drop in.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 22, 2008)

I am sure that these LF units will be top notch and good value for money. I would be quite interested to see what percentage of sales is for the "warm" LED's in both sizes. Perhaps Mark could work this out and let us know, unless it is a trade secret. 

I am personally waiting to see if LF come out with a 2.8V - 4.2V or perhaps a 2.8V - 6V for at least the D26 units for the SF 6P size lights. I am also very partial to the idea of the two levels of light in a flashlight and this is why I love my LED tailcaps on my WE incan lights, the main lamp for good information and the LED lamp for extreme long run time with enough light to be able to walk by........So, I will be giving priority to a LED lamp that has at least two levels to replace my Incan/LED tailcap combination for the same reasons.


----------



## metlarules (Sep 23, 2008)

When are the drop ins suppose to be delivered to those of you that ordered one?


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

metlarules said:


> When are the drop ins suppose to be delivered to those of you that ordered one?


I got an email message yesterday advising that my order had shipped.


----------



## txgp17 (Sep 23, 2008)

Is there another payment method at the LF website outside of Paypal? My Paypal account was locked for violating their user agreement. I refuse to follow their Orwellian regulations and therefore will never have another Paypal account. In turn, they have blocked the use of my credit cards through their site.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2008)

FlashSpyJ,

Yes, the more capacity your battery has, the longer runtime you will have.
Doesn't matter about the size of the batteries you use. There are really crappy ones out there that is large and have small capacities. Some claims to have large capacities, but are actually fake numbers. Only use the names you trust, we recommend AW's Rechargeables.

You can run it with 1x3.7V or 2xCR123A or 2x3.7V or 3xCR123A. Your eyes can't tell the difference. It should have really good performance comparing to other modules that has the same range (3.6V-13V). Of course, if you are comparing it with modules that are built for only one input voltage, then places other then the sweet spot might be dimmer, so you must be reasonable and fair on this.


metlarules,

You will get a confirmation about your order being shipped within 24 hours of your order, unless it is placed after 4:00pm Friday(HK time). Then it will be shipped on Monday morning. We basically ships everyday except for the weekends.


txgp17,

It should fit your carrier.
Contact our Sales Rep through Email if you wish an alternative payment method.


Cheers,

Mark

PS. Cernobila, thanks for the nice comments. It is always a pleasure to serve you guys. The %? I rather not talk about it, it seems like we have to blackmail some guy at Arrow(Cree distributor in HK) to barf up some more R2 so we can sort them. It has been extremely hard to get a hold of the R2s, we have waited months to have enough for the product and those were all from partial shipments. Let's just say that the percentage of warm tint that people want outnumbers the normal modules by quite a few football courts.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice, an actual R2 that will run on 1 Li-ion up to 3 primaries and will fit in the spares carrier. Plus you say you've tamed the infamous Cree ring! 

Any heat issues from running it a long time in a metal host, no cooling off after x amount of minutes or anything? Because that is the last possible issue I can think to ask about. 
I can't wait to try out the warmer tint!


----------



## NoFair (Sep 23, 2008)

Just ordered a R2 warm tint for my C2

If the quality is like your incans then this will be great Mark:twothumbs

Sverre


----------



## RobertM (Sep 23, 2008)

Mark,
Any chance of a D26 Cree MC-E LED in the works? 

Actually, I'd much rather see a high CRI (90+) LED D26 drop-in. I so hope that you have plans for some high CRI LEDs for D26 hosts in the near future such as a high CRI(93) Seoul.

Robert


----------



## cernobila (Sep 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> PS. Cernobila, thanks for the nice comments. It is always a pleasure to serve you guys. The %? I rather not talk about it, it seems like we have to blackmail some guy at Arrow(Cree distributor in HK) to barf up some more R2 so we can sort them. It has been extremely hard to get a hold of the R2s, we have waited months to have enough for the product and those were all from partial shipments. Let's just say that the percentage of warm tint that people want outnumbers the normal modules by quite a few football courts.



Mark, about the warm tinted LED's......could have betted my last clean pair of socks on that one. Always remember that what will separate you guys from the rest of the LED and even the Incan field is the kind of effort you put in to please the customer, even the great SF doesn’t come anywhere close. I would dare to say that even if you would only supply warm tinted LED's and would not bother with the cool ones, this would be your trade mark...."no blue, green or purple LED's from us"....just the good stuff!.....your aim should be, "if you want a top notch LED, get a LF one.

......there is always a "but".....I will wait for a unit that will have perfect regulation on a single Li-ion and have two levels of output.....warm of course.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 24, 2008)

There are some people that like the cool tinted ones.

In your and my opinion warm tinted may be best, but in someone else's opinion the cool tinted ones are best.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, if you want a TRUE warm tint with maximum CRI, then Incan is always the best way to go.

The warmer tint version is still 5000-5500K, it is just warmer compared to the normal version. If you want something that is around 3500K then we will have to order new LEDs and they will be only Q2 at best.

Actually, personally I like the normal cool white version better. If I want to go outdoors, I just carry an incan. LED is just a backup and indoor light for me. Outdoors, it is always my custom M3T. (HO-M6R, 3x18500 custom body) 

We are considering to have a 3V-3.7V version out for guys who like to use 1 cell, that way it could be run in maxmium output and effency all the time. But I am still not sure. 

Probably no D26 MC-E, we have got the samples from Cree and it looks like it would be really hard to make a D26 sized module with it.

Thanks. 

Mark


----------



## metlarules (Sep 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well, if you want a TRUE warm tint with maximum CRI, then Incan is always the best way to go.
> 
> The warmer tint version is still 5000-5500K, it is just warmer compared to the normal version. If you want something that is around 3500K then we will have to order new LEDs and they will be only Q2 at best.
> 
> ...


 The q2 5a in a op reflector with multi mode would be great.
The more options the better.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 24, 2008)

ampdude said:


> There are some people that like the cool tinted ones.
> 
> In your and my opinion warm tinted may be best, but in someone else's opinion the cool tinted ones are best.



I agree with you but my point is that everybody else is making the cool ones and you never know what you will actually get......still a tint lottery like it used to be......LF should be different in this regard.


----------



## KeyGrip (Sep 24, 2008)

I just ordered mine! Yes!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Sep 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well, if you want a TRUE warm tint with maximum CRI, then Incan is always the best way to go.



Bah! :tinfoil:



> We are considering to have a 3V-3.7V version out for guys who like to use 1 cell, that way it could be run in maxmium output and effency all the time. But I am still not sure.



Definitely! Even if its a limited run that happens now and then please give us 18650 nuts a break.



> Probably no D26 MC-E, we have got the samples from Cree and it looks like it would be really hard to make a D26 sized module with it.



:mecry:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh yeah an 18650 one in a warm tint would be nice.

GIMMIE!


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 24, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Bah! :tinfoil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make sure the voltage cap is 4.2V not 3.7V.

That way batteries hot off the charger will not be a problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## Blindasabat (Sep 24, 2008)

3.0V times 1300mAh for a CR123 = 3900
3.6V times 1100mAh for a 17500 = 3960

So two 17500's would give you slightly longer run times than two CR123, but you need a 3xCR123 host light to fit them since they are 50mm long (like a fat AA). 
It looks like a single Li-Ion of any sort like an 18650 will run direct drive (but effectively resistored to lower voltage it sounds), which will actually be OK with some people.


FlashSpyJ said:


> So if I would run this LED module with two CR123 (with 1300mAh each) I would get more runtime than I would get if I would run it with two 17500 (1100mAh)?
> ...
> And would a 18650 batt be a good or bad idea to run this drop in?
> The sweet spot was between 4.5-7.2V right? Does that mean that I should run it best with two batteries rather than one 3.7V 18650?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion guys.

I will put in some serious considerations as to making a 3V-3.7V specialized module for you guys. 

But is there a host that can fit 1xCR123A aside for the discontinued 3P?

Cheers.

Mark


----------



## cernobila (Sep 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the suggestion guys.
> 
> I will put in some serious considerations as to making a 3V-3.7V specialized module for you guys.
> 
> ...



C'mon Mark, what about the E1E?.......don't you make lamps for these?  .....btw, there are companies that make LED units rated at 2.8V - 4.2V for good regulation using the protected Li-ion's.


----------



## KeyGrip (Sep 25, 2008)

I would like to also chime in and voice my support for a 3-3.7V optimized drop-in. I would prefer the warmer tint, but I'll be fine with whatever you can produce.


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 25, 2008)

Regard multimode, please please please no blinky modes, unless they are really tucked out of the way like novatac. Even one adjustable mode is fine, but the key point is it should work with a momentary switch like those in SF.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 25, 2008)

Blindasabat said:


> 3.0V times 1300mAh for a CR123 = 3900
> 3.6V times 1100mAh for a 17500 = 3960
> 
> So two 17500's would give you slightly longer run times than two CR123, but you need a 3xCR123 host light to fit them since they are 50mm long (like a fat AA).
> It looks like a single Li-Ion of any sort like an 18650 will run direct drive (but effectively resistored to lower voltage it sounds), which will actually be OK with some people.



Oh I didnt think of the difference in voltage... 

The reason I asked this is because I only have a 9P to use the LED drop in at the moment. Im running a LF EO-13 with 2X17500.
My concern was that I would get less runtime with the bigger 9P than I would using a 6P.

Thanks!


----------



## oren1s (Sep 25, 2008)

FlashSpyJ said:


> Oh I didnt think of the difference in voltage...
> 
> The reason I asked this is because I only have a 9P to use the LED drop in at the moment. Im running a LF EO-13 with 2X17500.
> My concern was that I would get less runtime with the bigger 9P than I would using a 6P.
> ...



I think that with the LED dropping it will be better going with 3x R123R setup, as you will get slightly longer run time. It has 11.1V with 8.325 watt vs 7.4V with 8.14 watt.

The LED doesn't require higher amp as the EO-13.


----------



## oren1s (Sep 25, 2008)

Just ordered the tint D26 

I was trying to hold it till someone will review it... But as you know... I was honestly trying too....  Couldn't help it.


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Sep 25, 2008)

So its safe to use 3XRCR123 fresh of the charger at 4.2V? Thats 12,6V.

So if I get this right heres what you get with different options using a 9P:

2XCR123 - 6V X 1,3Ah = 7,8W
3XCR123 9V X 1,3Ah = 11,7W

2XRCR123 - 7,4V X 0,75Ah = 5,55W
3XRCR123 - 11,1v X 0,75Ah = 8,325W

2X17500 - 7,4V X 1,1Ah = 8,14W

So for me my best option is running this LED is by 3XCR123, or 3XRCR123?

And all this is safe? 

In post 109 Mark says "You can run it with 1x3.7V or 2xCR123A or 2x3.7V or 3xCR123A."

Thats why Im not sure about the 3XRCR123 setup...


----------



## oren1s (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.lumensfactory.com/product_detail.php?id=68

From LF site, it states 3.6v to 13v...


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 25, 2008)

I will be waiting [patiently] for a 2.8v to 4.2v optimized dropin for a 1x18650 setup. I much prefer simple ON/OFF configuration, so I can use momentary and not mess around with different modes.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 25, 2008)

Amen


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 25, 2008)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I will be waiting [patiently] for a 2.8v to 4.2v optimized dropin for a 1x18650 setup. I much prefer simple ON/OFF configuration, so I can use momentary and not mess around with different modes.



Exactly.

A one mode, 2.8V-4.2V, drop-in optimized for 18650 or 17670/17650.

Whatever manufacturer makes those is going to make bundles of cash.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 25, 2008)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> I will be waiting [patiently] for a 2.8v to 4.2v optimized dropin for a 1x18650 setup. I much prefer simple ON/OFF configuration, so I can use momentary and not mess around with different modes.



.....AND two levels, about a 10 lumens and maximum


----------



## metlarules (Sep 25, 2008)

cernobila said:


> .....AND two levels, about a 10 lumens and maximum


 3 modes would sit well with me 100%-50%-5%.No strobe or sos:wave:


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 25, 2008)

metlarules said:


> 3 modes would sit well with me 100%-50%-5%.No strobe or sos:wave:



Ehh, I wont buy it unless it's single mode.

100% is all I want. If I want less output I'll use a different flashlight.


----------



## metlarules (Sep 25, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Ehh, I wont buy it unless it's single mode.
> 
> 100% is all I want. If I want less output I'll use a different flashlight.


 Why can't we have both?


----------



## shomie911 (Sep 25, 2008)

metlarules said:


> Why can't we have both?



That works. :thumbsup:

A single mode version and a multi-mode version.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 25, 2008)

It's easy enough to get a multi-mode tailcap if you want that stuff.


----------



## metlarules (Sep 25, 2008)

ampdude said:


> It's easy enough to get a multi-mode tailcap if you want that stuff.


 Why spend money on a tailcap when they can incorporate it into the driver for pennies?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ampdude*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Because people who needs to use it in a tactical fashion will not be able to use it. So single mode is a must, well, at least for us. Multi-mode MIGHT be made, but I will have to finish up on the 3.6V-13V multi-mode first.

The 3.6-13V multi-mode have been decided to be a 3 mode no BS module, with no Strobe or SOS after hearing the suggestions from you guys.

As for the 3V-3.7V module, it will be optimized for that range. So it will be definatley be brighter then the D26-LED at the 3.7V input. The module number will be called "D26-LED, 3.7 Special".

I don't want too many variations, so I haven't decide if we are going to make a "selected warmer tint version" for this.


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## LITEmania (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks, mark.

warren,


----------



## streetmaster (Sep 26, 2008)

LITEmania said:


> Thanks, mark.
> 
> warren,


Is this the first beam shot of these? Does anyone have any outdoor shots? I am very interested in a D26 LED. But I need to see more beam shots, are the Cree rings and dark donut gone?? I have a 6P and L2 that are begging for these.


----------



## LITEmania (Sep 26, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Is this the first beam shot of these? Does anyone have any outdoor shots? I am very interested in a D26 LED. But I need to see more beam shots, are the Cree rings and dark donut gone?? I have a 6P and L2 that are begging for these.



Cree rings and dark donut decreased drastically, but noticeable by a white-waller.
I am very impressed with the tight spot.

I may try tomorrow with D36 Mirror Finish in WolfEye 9M.





cheers,

warren


----------



## streetmaster (Sep 26, 2008)

I guess the beam looks pretty clean in your shot. But, I'm a bit worried that the spot may be a bit too tight. I guess if the spill is good, then it's not as much an issue. How is the focus at say 50-100 feet?


----------



## cernobila (Sep 26, 2008)

.....just a side note.......I bought a UF C1 as a host to these longer D26 drop-ins, this one came with a Q5 single stage LED........well I tried the light as it was and nearly puked, the tint on the LED was very blue compared to what I have been using.....I promptly took it out, kept the reflector and dumped the LED unit in the bin....I now have the three stage Dereelight 5A Q2 in it and its great.....I am thinking of getting another UF C1 for my FM-D26/Strion drop-in......btw, I have a strong feeling that the reflector on most of these LED D26's is the same shape/stock, (Dereelight, DX, Kai etc.) just with a different sticker on the outside and of course a different LED unit.....anyone care to comment on this?

.....my point is that I will not buy any LED that is not considered "warm" and has only one output.


----------



## LITEmania (Sep 26, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I guess the beam looks pretty clean in your shot. But, I'm a bit worried that the spot may be a bit too tight. I guess if the spill is good, then it's not as much an issue. How is the focus at say 50-100 feet?



wait for outdoor beamshot, please.
D26-LED module is available with only a Orange Peel reflector. 
Sidespill is rich, too.
warren


----------



## streetmaster (Sep 26, 2008)

cernobila said:


> I have a strong feeling that the reflector on most of these LED D26's is the same shape/stock, (Dereelight, DX, Kai etc.) just with a different sticker on the outside and of course a different LED unit..


If I buy one and this is the case, then I will be extremely angry. I already have two of those of which I don't like the beam.

@LITEmania, I prefer the orange peel, not an issue. Thanks for the info.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 26, 2008)

just in case I was misunderstood.......I am not counting the LF LED's in my last post as I have not seen one, I have had limited experience only with units from Kai, DX and at this stage my favorite, the Dereelight 5A Q2......and so far most of these seem to use the same reflector shape/design.....I can take the LED unit from one reflector and interchange it in another "brand" reflector and get the same result.....I wonder how widespread this is.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the suggestion guys.
> 
> I will put in some serious considerations as to making a 3V-3.7V specialized module for you guys.
> 
> ...




Mark, I know we all appreciate this. However, could you please extend the top of that range to 4.20 volts? Many of us here looking to run this module on a single cell will be using 1x18650 or 1x17670, and though those cells are 3.7 volts nominal, they peak at 4.20 volts. I am sure I speak for many when I say, "Please don't let out the magic smoke!" 

If you do put in that request/serious consideration, could you make the module peak at 4.20 volts, and not 3.7?

LEDAdd1ct


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 26, 2008)

cernobila said:


> I have a strong feeling that the reflector on most of these LED D26's is the same shape/stock, (Dereelight, DX, Kai etc.) just with a different sticker on the outside and of course a different LED unit



I'm wondering if anyone has tried OP on the lower third of the reflector and mirror finish on the rest like the older WE HIDs/M100s had. It worked pretty well on those. Down close to the LED the OP should still kill off the Saturn ring but you would gain a bit more output from the mirror finish on the rest of the reflector, at least in theory.

-LT


----------



## LITEmania (Sep 26, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has tried OP on the lower third of the reflector and mirror finish on the rest like the older WE HIDs/M100s had. It worked pretty well on those. Down close to the LED the OP should still kill off the Saturn ring but you would gain a bit more output from the mirror finish on the rest of the reflector, at least in theory.
> 
> -LT



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2601263&postcount=1


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks LITEmania. I'll have a look. Maybe the same technique would help the P60 sized drop-ins too.

-LT


----------



## divine (Sep 26, 2008)

Lunal_Tic said:


> Thanks LITEmania. I'll have a look. Maybe the same technique would help the P60 sized drop-ins too.
> 
> -LT


Olight does this on most of their lights, they have only done a couple lights (actually the newer ones) without that type of reflector. It is almost a signature beam pattern from the manufacturer.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Warren for the great beamshots, you're the man.

I would just like to clarify that our reflector is DIFFERENT then the reflector from the other brands because we make them ourselves and design is totally different externally and internally.

And yes, you have guessed it correctly. 
The reflectors out there are from the same source. 
It is a copy of the initial G&P LED module design.
G&P has changed the design and it looks completely different now. But the reflector design you see everywhere is the copy from the G&P initial runs.
You might still be able to buy those old modules from Airsoft shops and stuff, then you will know what I am talking about.

PS. Maybe I shouldn't tell you guys so much. The dumber the customer, the easier the sale, right? I learned that from an automobile salesman friend of mine.  


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## CM (Sep 27, 2008)

Damn, I'm a sucker for warmer tint. Just bought one of the D26 select. Hope it's a real R2 and doesn't have the blue tint.


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The 3.6-13V multi-mode have been decided to be a 3 mode no BS module, with no Strobe or SOS after hearing the suggestions from you guys.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Mark



Will it work with momentary switch?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2008)

> If you do put in that request/serious consideration, could you make the module peak at 4.20 volts, and not 3.7?


 
The module does peak at 4.2 volts, we have taken the "hot off the charger" batteries in consideration already.



> Hope it's a real R2 and doesn't have the blue tint.


 
It is a real R2, I know many of you probably have had bad experiences in the past. But it bears our name on it and we are not going to put that on the line just because we can save a few measily bucks if we use lower grades.

If you brought the warmer tint, then you will definately not get a blue tint.



> Will it work with momentary switch?


 
Depends on how you use it, the module does have memory function. But if you push too quick it will change modes. 


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## cernobila (Sep 27, 2008)

Just some thoughts from last few days.......

Color of tint; I have received a light that I wanted as a host to one of my D26 drop-ins, it came with a Q5 unit. Well, this was very blue and nowhere near as bright as my 5A Q2 Dereelight unit. Needles to say that I put it in the bin.

I don’t know the difference between a Q2, Q5 or R2 and don’t understand what factors decide on the final brightness of any LED unit. So far my Q2 is brighter than most of my Q5's. Is it based on the Amps that it is rated at (the Q2 is 1.2A) and does that mean if a R2 is run at 1.0A it is not as bright as the Q2?.....there must be more to it than that, is it that the R2 is more efficient than the Q2?....and does running a LED above 1.0A have some long term downside?

And this is a question to Mark at LF. What is your QC procedure on your warmer lamps like; is it one in a carton, one in every five or do you check each lamp for tint color before shipping out......I am sure that you don’t want to see the term "tint lottery" mentioned like it was and still is with some other LED manufacturers.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 27, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe Dereelight's Q5 module is run at 1.2 amps, and the 5A Q2 they sell is run at one amp.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 27, 2008)

OK just got mine in.:thumbsup:

Warm tint isn't "warm" warm but it is certainly not blue.
I figured at 5000k what we were buying with the selected tint was true white instead of warm or the usual blue tones. I am pleased with the tint.:thumbsup:

Fit and finish is nice and everything is done cleanly. NO GAP AT ALL!:thumbsup:

Certainly is throw oriented, tonight it will go up against the M60. It appears in that department it will be a close race between the 2.:twothumbs

Spill is certainly bright. Nice from something that at it's heart is a thrower.:naughty:

Cree ring. Not only is it still here it's worse than with other drop-ins I have on hand. Instead of that darker area I'm used to that blends into spill we have an promiment even dark ring around the hotspot followed by a nice bright obvious Saturn ring. :green: Bad LF, bad!

I tried to take a pic but it does not show what my eyes see so later on I'll try again.:shrug:

Final overall product verdict will come in tonight after testing.


----------



## cernobila (Sep 27, 2008)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe Dereelight's Q5 module is run at 1.2 amps, and the 5A Q2 they sell is run at one amp.



From their web site.....

3SD(3-stage digital) Cree XR-E 5A Q2 module
Emitter: Cree XR-E Neutral Warm White 5A Q2, it's highest rank at this tint, good color rendering, recommended for outdoor usage, especially after raining. 
Input Range: 2.8~4.2V 
Output Range: 1.2A 
Battery Type: 1x18650, 1x17670 
Features: 
constant output at it's fully input range 
three stage output,100%-50%-5% 
over discharge protection 
memory functon 
change level by push switch 

.....I have their original and the new and there is a marked difference in output, so I guess that the new units are at 1.2A as per web site.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh, wow; that's great. I remember reading somewhere they were spec'ed only at one amp. It's good to hear they are being driven harder (as long as they won't be damaged).

Sgt. LED, I am sorry to hear about that Cree ring.


----------



## jzmtl (Sep 27, 2008)

Looking forward for a multi mode for my 6P, assuming it doesn't use the usual method of disrupting current to switch mode, like on fenix D series.

Hope it'll use something like 4 brief click to advance to next mode, so accidental mode change is unlikely?


----------



## ampdude (Sep 28, 2008)

Mark, is the smooth reflector going to be an option for the D26 eventually?

My preference is definitely toward the smooth polished reflectors and single mode. I'm a tactical/throw kinda guy. :laughing:


----------



## streetmaster (Sep 28, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Cree ring. Not only is it still here it's worse than with other drop-ins I have on hand. Instead of that darker area I'm used to that blends into spill we have an promiment even dark ring around the hotspot followed by a nice bright obvious Saturn ring. :green: Bad LF, bad!


What a shame. I had high hopes for this module. I have plenty of "cree ring" lights already. Guess I'll have to find a SSC P4 or something.


----------



## LITEmania (Sep 28, 2008)

D36-LED MF in WF 9M Cobra hits 200+ meter easily
D26-LED in SF 6P hits 100+ meter easily
very impressed.

for EDC, I'd recommend a D26-LED.

2cents

waren,


----------



## streetmaster (Sep 28, 2008)

LITEmania said:


> D36-LED MF in WF 9M Cobra hits 200+ meter easily
> D26-LED in SF 6P hits 100+ meter easily
> very impressed.
> 
> ...


*LITEmania,

* How about some more beam shots?  

(And maybe a picture of the tail end of the module. I'd like to see the quality of the soldering.)

Thanks for your info so far.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the great comments Sgt. LED, we are happy that you are pleased with the over all results.

That is weird about the Cree Ring, it should have been much better. 
The modules need to be focused by hand individually, so there might be variations on this issue. I will look into this personally.


Ampdude,

No, we are not going to produce Mirror Finish D26. We have experiental units of these, but we thought it was not good enough for release. Not many people will buy them anyways.

***But if you want them, I can work something out here as we do have 10-15 samples of this Mirror Finish version. Sent me an email on this issue, [email protected]***


Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 29, 2008)

Can *I* hand tune it for better results perhaps?

Anyways the drop-in IS a winner for me. It did out throw the M60 at extended ranges.

I would take a mirror finish D26 for sure!


----------



## Energie (Sep 30, 2008)

Received a D26 Led module today. Fast shipping plus a nice gift.

I´ve tried it in a Surefire C2 and a Surefire 6p.
With the outer spring installed there is a gap between head and 
body (approx 0,135 inch).
Without the spring there is no gap but the module rattles 
(approx. 0,04 inch too short) and get no contact.
Any ideas?


----------



## jefft (Sep 30, 2008)

I have the same contact issue. I think the only way around it is to pull the center spring out a bit. The instructions do state that the outer spring is supposed to be removed when popped into a Surefire. Given how nice the tint of the warm white is and how good the output is, having a more robust center spring in future production runs would be nice. Otherwise, a great drop-in, just not dead-reliable.


----------



## Energie (Sep 30, 2008)

The center spring is long enough, but the module is 0,04 inch too short when the outer spring is removed.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 30, 2008)

Energie said:


> The center spring is long enough, but the module is 0,04 inch too short when the outer spring is removed.




If I understand correctly I've had similar problems with other modules. I've usually just taken a single loop off the larger spring or a paperclip fashioned into a circle and dropped it into the battery tube. It bridges the gap between the module and the tube completing the circuit. I usually have to do this with G series lights.

-LT


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 30, 2008)

Easiest solution, if you're great with numbers, is to trim the outer spring a bit; until the module sits perfectly in your SF light. Cut off a bit at a time, go slowly, and when it fits to your satisfaction; round off the sharp end of the spring with a file.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 30, 2008)

+1
Works every time.


----------



## Energie (Sep 30, 2008)

I´ve made some additional pics. Link


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 30, 2008)

Energie said:


> Received a D26 Led module today. Fast shipping plus a nice gift.
> 
> I´ve tried it in a Surefire C2 and a Surefire 6p.
> With the outer spring installed there is a gap between head and
> ...



Wrap the module with aluminum foil so there is no rattle and a good contact with SF body. I have added a part of a spring and dropped it into body so it would come in contact with the shelf inside the body. Makes for good contact, much like paper clip, as posted earlier.

Bill


----------



## ampdude (Oct 2, 2008)

I was hoping it was a spring design like the SF P60L, unfortunately it is a pill style. This type probably has better heatsinking, but I prefer the SF spring design for contact.

Anyways I had the same contact issue in my C3 when I received it after removing the spring.
Simple solution is to unscrew the base a little bit. Experiment and find the optimum so that your head screws down most all the way but the module still makes solid contact.

This cree ring is definitely there on mine. The tint is really nice vanilla.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 2, 2008)

ampdude said:


> I was hoping it was a spring design like the SF P60L, unfortunately it is a pill style. This type probably has better heatsinking, but I prefer the SF spring design for contact.
> 
> Anyways I had the same contact issue in my C3 when I received it after removing the spring.
> Simple solution is to unscrew the base a little bit. Experiment and find the optimum so that your head screws down most all the way but the module still makes solid contact.
> ...



Unscrewing the base on the LF LED drop in is not an option. It is designed not to unscrew. For optimum heat transfer you want the LED to have strong contact with the reflector, unless I am missing something here

Bill


----------



## cernobila (Oct 2, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Unscrewing the base on the LF LED drop in is not an option. It is designed not to unscrew. For optimum heat transfer you want the LED to have strong contact with the reflector, unless I am missing something here
> 
> Bill



This is most likely correct......in fact I understand that the module on the LF LED lamp is glued in place and should not be "adjusted" for what ever reason.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, the module is sealed shut and is not supposed to be "unscrewed" or "adjusted" in any way.

If there is a fitment problem, please contact me directly at [email protected] and I help you will whatever you need personally.


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## ampdude (Oct 2, 2008)

Strange, mine was not sealed and unscrews pretty easily. Email sent.


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 4, 2008)

Got mine today. Installed it in my 9v Surefire Franken light: (C3 body/M2 Bezel). It appears to have better throw then the Malkoff M60 that I had installed. I will try it out at work tonight to see how the LF drop-in performs "real world".


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 5, 2008)

NickDrak said:


> Got mine today. Installed it in my 9v Surefire Franken light: (C3 body/M2 Bezel). It appears to have better throw then the Malkoff M60 that I had installed. I will try it out at work tonight to see how the LF drop-in performs "real world".



So how did it work?

I'm hoping that it will have a lot of incan-like throw as opposed to the floodiness of the P60L.


----------



## AirSoftPark (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*



Eric242 said:


> I´ve never heard of a LumensFactory LED drop-in and their webpages only show incan bulbs. The listed SR-6 is a incan bulb. I don´t use the SR-6 but have both EO-9 and EO-E2R, Both are good quality, bright but the beam quality could be a little better.
> 
> Eric


??


----------



## ace0001a (Oct 5, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> So how did it work?
> 
> I'm hoping that it will have a lot of incan-like throw as opposed to the floodiness of the P60L.



Yup I finally used mine a bit more outside tonight and it does indeed throw really well considering it's got an OP reflector. Nice to read someone else appreciating that aspect of performance (well actually many do here), but there was a CPF member here who posted in the other thread about these dropins saying he actually preferred the P60L over this one. When I read that I thought he was crazy, but again to each their own.


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: Lumens Factory*



AirSoftPark said:


> ??


Any particular reason you decided to quote a more than two month old post when LF didn´t have their LED modules? I guess you didn´t read this thread any further than post #2 because otherwise it woulnd´t have been necessary. A little more endurance please while reading - and maybe in posting too because two questionmarks isn´t really a good start


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 5, 2008)

AirSoftPark, welcome to CPF. We historically give new CPF'ers a break on their first post, before we go to any length to correct what they have posted. Your first post is sort of, well short, and not to the point. If you have questions about a post, try and be a little more specific, and a little more wordy. CPF is about information and there is much to read about all kinds of lighting. So, again, welcome to CPF and have some fun here.

Bill


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 6, 2008)

Any words on the multi mode module yet?


----------



## oren1s (Oct 6, 2008)

Got mine today 

However it seems to be dimmer than my M60... So i took some amp readings...

LF is around 300ma while the M60 is around 640ma with 2xR123 AW.

I think that's why the M60 looks to me brighter.


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 7, 2008)

DBL TAP!


----------



## NickDrak (Oct 7, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> So how did it work?
> 
> I'm hoping that it will have a lot of incan-like throw as opposed to the floodiness of the P60L.


 
I know beam-shots, and lux readings rule here, but I dont have the time or equipment to offer up that type of data. However, the LF drop-in definately has alot more focused throw then my Malkoff M60 (HO). 

While I am still sold on the overall build quality of the Malkoff modules compared to everything else on the market, I think this new offering from Lumens Factory offers alot of performance for alot less money. While the M60 has a more useable beam profile across the entire spectrum, the LF drop-in beats it in the throw/hot-spot department. 

For reference on the type of usage that my lights get on a daily basis, I am a police officer in an "urban" suburban area just outside of Chicago, IL.

Stay safe,
Nick


----------



## ampdude (Oct 8, 2008)

oren1s said:


> Got mine today
> 
> However it seems to be dimmer than my M60... So i took some amp readings...
> 
> ...



You must have measured the LF wrong, mine was pulling about 640ma off of a pair of 17500's.


----------



## txgp17 (Oct 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> txgp17,
> It should fit your carrier.


For the record, the new D26 LED do not fit the Surefire SC1 Spares Carrier. 

It's a powerful module, with great throw, but I still prefer the beam of my Malkoffs better. Anyone interested in buying two Warm Tint LF drop-ins?? Once slightly used, one NIB?

On the other hand, the HO-M3 bulb, along with some protected 17500's, has brought new life to my M3. Now I'm thinking long and hard about a 3x18650 body to power a HO-M6R.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 12, 2008)

txgp17 said:


> For the record, the new D26 LED do not fit the Surefire SC1 Spares Carrier.
> 
> It's a powerful module, with great throw, but I still prefer the beam of my Malkoffs better. Anyone interested in buying two Warm Tint LF drop-ins?? Once slightly used, one NIB?
> 
> On the other hand, the HO-M3 bulb, along with some protected 17500's, has brought new life to my M3. Now I'm thinking long and hard about a 3x18650 body to power a HO-M6R.



Since PM's decided to stop working...

Do you mind taking a beamshot of both drop-ins with the color on your camera set to daylight?

I'm interested in buying one.

Thanks.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 12, 2008)

shomie911 said:


> Since PM's decided to stop working...


 
That's odd, I've been PMing DM51 back & forth for awhile today; with no problems at all.


----------



## rm3 (Oct 12, 2008)

hello all. what is the output of the lf leds run off a pair of 17500 or 18500?? i looked through the thread and saw that they seem to have great throw but didnt see anyone state an output (lumens). thks


----------



## M.S (Oct 13, 2008)

I got my D36-LED module today. It does not seem to fit either my Explorer with D36 head or Raider. Are there other lights that I could use this in other than M90? Or maybe I just try to machine some metal out of one of the heads and the module....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi M.S,

The D36 Series will only fit the M90 Rattlesnake Series lights for the Wolf-Eyes.

It will also fit the Pila GL4.

If you do not plan to buy any of the above lights, then you can give me an email and I could do an exchange for you if you like.

Thanks.

Mark
[email protected]


----------



## M.S (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you do not plan to buy any of the above lights, then you can give me an email and I could do an exchange for you if you like.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



It's no problem, I'll get the M90 then...  I guess that I should have done more research before ordering.


----------



## cernobila (Oct 13, 2008)

M.S said:


> It's no problem, I'll get the M90 then...  I guess that I should have done more research before ordering.



.....cant go wrong with the M90, its a good Lego light......the base is the 2x18650 body, choice of two tailcaps (tactical or LED), choice of two bezels (the original D36 for a good mix of throw and flood.....or the bigger M100 head for throw), an excellent choice of D36 lamps both Incan and LED, and not forgetting a choice of two extenders to turn it into a 13V light.......but then, don’t take my word for it.....I could be wrong


----------



## NoFair (Oct 13, 2008)

ampdude said:


> You must have measured the LF wrong, mine was pulling about 640ma off of a pair of 17500's.


 
Mine too. 

Very clear Cree ring on mine, but the tint is ok (greenish on low, white on high) and it is bright. Mine is in a C2 with a 2-stage tailcap (60 ohm).

Sverre


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The D36 Series will only fit the M90 Rattlesnake Series lights for the Wolf-Eyes.


 
Quick question, will the new LED drop-ins be available through your Authorized Dealers as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Monocrom,

Glen at QuarterFlash already have them. (All)
Lighthound should have them within a couple of days. (All)
Liotec have the D36 OP and MF in stock, no D26 tho.
Prolight Japan have them. (D26 only)
LITEmania at Korea will have them soon.
Our Hong Kong dealer have them also.

All the dealer carries the "Revision A" D26 Modules, which is the Revised Version with improved fitting and construction.

Cheers.

Mark


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Monocrom,
> 
> Glen at QuarterFlash already have them. (All)
> Lighthound should have them within a couple of days. (All)
> ...


Does anyone here at CPF have the revised D26? I sure would like to see some pictures of the module construction and beamshots.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2008)

streetmaster,







Above: Cleaner Soldering, New driver board, Revised Brass Base.






Above: Updated Dimensions.

The insulation has been changed to a Teflon Ring for the Revised Version.
Overall production methods have been revised and improved also, but I am not going to post it here of course.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 14, 2008)

Sweet news, indeed!

I appreciate the response. :thanks:


----------



## streetmaster (Oct 14, 2008)

Mark, thanks so much for answering my request! Great job on the revision. :twothumbs


----------



## cernobila (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for that Mark, btw what do the D36 LED's look like.....any chance of some pictures of these as well?.....I am thinking of getting one of the warmer ones for my WE M90 Rattlesnake......


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2008)

cernobila,

The D36 LED uses a completely different design, the brass base, reflector, construction, assembly process and everything is completely different.

They have a more "beefier" construction then the D26 because there are more room to work with. Those were specially designed for the Pila GL4 and WE M90 Series only, so they have a very good fitment as well. The module have very similar construction and design with our Incan D36 Series.

I will send you a pic tomorrow. I don't really like taking photos and I suck at it as you can see the photos I posted were pretty bad already. :laughing:

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## cernobila (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> cernobila,
> 
> The D36 LED uses a completely different design, the brass base, reflector, construction, assembly process and everything is completely different.
> 
> ...



No problem with the quality of your photos, they have shown exactly what people have been waiting for......a great improvement for sure........and as I and many others here already have the M90, pictures of the D36 would be most welcome....thanks in advance.


----------



## LG&M (Oct 14, 2008)

Now that it looks like you got all the kinks worked out of this drop-in please tell us you are working on one for the E series. I am sure they would be as popular if not more.


----------



## beavo451 (Oct 14, 2008)

I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been asked.

Will the D26 models fit in a Surefire M951/M952 weaponlight? I have an early DX drop-in that will not fit and the Malkoff M60 does not fit either. I'm looking for a LED drop-in that is brighter than the P60L.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 14, 2008)

I have what you are talking about and no this drop-in will not fit, I tried.

I had nothing in my LED drop-in arsenal that would work so I did what I had to do. I took a Dremel with a heavy sanding drum and held the light while wrapped in a wet towel and went to work on it. Now this LED fits as does the Malkoff's. Great part is it still looks stock. :thumbsup:

I feel it just *had* to be done, the P60L sucked and the incan ran out of juice too quickly for me.


----------



## loszabo (Oct 15, 2008)

*[email protected]* was very helpful and send me another D26-LED again. This time the output rockts!

After I've removed the big spring it also fits, though there is still a small gap of approx. 1mm... I'm not very happy about this gap as I use my SureFires in harsh outdoor conditions.

So, I will give this module to a good friend and stick with the P60L and later P61L.

_P.S.: The LF incancs (for the A2, E2 & 6P) I've also ordered are fantastic and I'm a big fan of those already. But, please don't get me wrong: I select SureFire for precision and I therefore want precision!_


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 1, 2009)

I received my D36 LED drop-in these days and unfortunatelly I am dissapointed by it´s tint and output compared to the two LF D26 drop-ins I own (regular D26 and 3.7V D26).
I really like both the regular D26 and the 3.7V D26 and use them in my EDC lights. I bought the D36 to replace one of those EDCs, but I´m afraid it´s not going to happen with this performance.

Here´s a comparsion beamshot of the D36 and my regular D26 (different camera settings for the upper and lower shot):

Both drop-ins are:
- Cree R2 emitter
- orange peel reflector
- 3.6V-13V regulated output
- 5000K - 10000K color temperature
and powered by the same rechargeables fresh from the charger
http://www.ea242.de/pic/*******beam.jpg

*Mark: 
Shouldn´t the D36 be on par with the D26 drop-in? In reality it even looks a little worse for my eyes than in the picture. Is it just bad luck with this particular D36 and the others should perform like the D26 or is it simply the way the D36 drop-ins are?
*
Thanks in advance
Eric


----------



## flip (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a 3.7v D26 drop-in that I am very pleased with. I am running it off of a single 18650 battery. I almost didn't buy it. I had tried a couple of their other D26 leds and I did not care for them at all. They didn't put out as much light as this one and the tint on them was green.


----------



## Eric242 (Jan 1, 2009)

I just returned from a nightly outdoors test with my above mentioned Drop-ins and I´m afraid it is worse then the white wall beamshot shows.

Here´s a comparsion shot with my 3 Lumens Factory Drop-ins - and it´s shows the real britghness more accurate than the one before:
Both the 3.7V D26 and the regular D26 are about the same brightness (3.7V just a tad brighter) while the D36 seems to act like candle 
The 3.7V is powered by a single 17670, both the regular D26 as well as the D36 by 2x RCR123 fresh from the charger.





* Mark, is there a way to exchange the D36 module against one with propper output and a white tint?*

Eric


----------



## Greatwhite (Feb 7, 2009)

Any one else have some beamshots of these d-36 3.6v-13v R2's. I have a M-90 13v Rattlesnake that eats through bulbs and wanted something a little beefier. Thanks in advance, Ed.


----------



## k9hutch (Feb 7, 2009)

I tried the D36 in a Pila GL4 and did not like it. The beam was too much of a pinpoint and there was minimal flood. No go on this one.


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 7, 2009)

Just wanted to mention I got me D36 dropin replaced and the new one is fine and as bright as my D26 dropins :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## Eric242 (Feb 7, 2009)

k9hutch said:


> I tried the D36 in a Pila GL4 and did not like it. The beam was too much of a pinpoint and there was minimal flood. No go on this one.


Which one did you get? Mirror finish or OP?


----------

